# Is a brow band necessary?



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've seen western bridles that have brow bands, no brow bands, a loop over one ear, and a loop over each ear. I was looking at mine the other day and it seemed like I could take the brow band off and it wouldn't affect the safety or effectiveness of the bridle at all. Is it just for aesthetics or does it have a purpose?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good question. the thing that some Western bridles get rid of , that I never would, is the throat latch. when they use the one ear, they often get rid of the throat latch. that piece is there to keep the horse from being able to rub the bridle off too easily. or , in the case of mounted warfare, for someone to rip the bridle off your horse.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The browband keeps the bridle from slipping backwards and yanking the horses back teeth out it also holds all the various straps together so headpiece, noseband, slip head (on a double bridle) and throatlash (on some bridle designs the throatlash is separate)
The ear loops also stop the bridle slipping backwards on western bridles and you don't have all the various other straps in western so no need for the browband there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

An ear loop helps stabilize the headstall. It is OK to use a headstall without a throatlatch with a curb bit, because the curb bit tightens the headstall at the poll - not a lot, but a little - when pulled. When you pull on a snaffle, it loosens the headstall at the poll, and the headstall can come off the horse if there is no throatlatch. Been there, did that once, don't plan on a repeat.

But even when using a curb bit, I wouldn't try it without anything there to stabilize the headstall. It really is not fun to have the headstall come off an excited horse while riding...


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone. It makes a lot more sense to me now.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

Iv used a bridle without a brow band or throat latch for years and never had one problem out of it. It's a nylon bridle and stays right where it should.
just my experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My gelding had a one-eared headstall for several years. Until he learned one day that he could shake his head vigorously and it would come off... 

I bought a new headstall.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'll ride without a browband, but I won't ride in a bridle without a throatlatch. I've ridden in both English and western bridles without a browband, and never had any problems with things staying in place. A well-fitted bit and bridle shouldn't slide back too much without a browband, but I guess I could see it being a concern in some situations. However, I would never want to be without a throatlatch and in a situation where the horse could remove his bridle by simply rubbing his head. 

That said, I'm also not fond of the no browband/throatlatch or one eared look. Just doesn't do it for me!


----------

